# Anyone going to perth summer open?



## PuduMaster (Feb 3, 2011)

Wondering if its worth going to watch


----------



## clover (Feb 3, 2011)

Why don't you compete?


----------



## PuduMaster (Feb 3, 2011)

not that fast :\


----------



## clover (Feb 3, 2011)

That doesn't matter! Just compete for the fun of it.

And I'm going


----------



## TimMc (Feb 3, 2011)

You can still come along and compete if you'd like. Just rock up at 10am.

Don't worry about your speed so much. There's more to cubing than simply winning. If some competitors were more keen on finishing in the top 3 then they'd slow down during certain events to ensure that they don't get a DNF and rank higher... but they generally try to solve it as fast as they can to beat their own personal best time during an official competition.

I'd recommend meeting up with some other cubers at the competition or another meetup and racing against them if they take roughly the same time.

This competition is free, with prizes. I'd highly recommend that people come along and not worry about how fast they are... besides, Feliks isn't attending this one. 

Tim.


----------



## anders (Feb 3, 2011)

I am coming - and I will compete, so there is no excuse for others not to


----------



## TimMc (Feb 4, 2011)

anders said:


> I am coming - and I will compete, so there is no excuse for others not to


 
lol yeah, traveling half way around the world to come ^_^

Some of us are just traveling across the country to organise the competition :-D

Come on Perth cubers! Give it a go! It's basically in your back yard... :-D

Tim.


----------



## PuduMaster (Feb 4, 2011)

do i need to send you an email beforehand to register on the day?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 4, 2011)

PuduMaster said:


> do i need to send you an email beforehand to register on the day?


 
It'll be ok if you're there at 10am sharp. I've an extra 3 lanyards/name-tags for people registering on the day.

Tim.


----------

